# Livery wanted near Chichester



## Louamyc (12 October 2016)

Hi all, I'm moving to Chichester (East Lavant) and wondered if anyone knew of any livery yards? I've tried Oldwick, Boxgrove, Ounces and Oakwood but none have spaces at the moment.

I ideally would like DIY with the occasional assistance, I work for myself so it's very easy for me to fit mucking out etc round work. My horse is a 16.3hh well behaved gelding and we ideally need an all weather surface with hacking (I'm not after luxury hacking just to have a leg stretch).

Thanks in advance!


----------



## teapot (12 October 2016)

Have you tried Waterloo stables/Supreme Equine Services - they're at West Ashling :smile3:


----------

